# Holga conversion



## Torus34 (Apr 22, 2006)

That redoubtable magnificent monument to the miracle of modern plastic technology -- the Holga -- looks like a natural for conversion to a pinhole or slit camera.  It's probably the least expensive way to get a 120 roll film wind mechanism.  Has such a conversion been done?  If so, I'd love to know the details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 22, 2006)

I have never done one, but I had a helga once and it would be a simple thing I expect. 

If you wanted to save the shutter and Im not sure I would. I don't remember if it had bulb or not. If you didnt want to save the shutter just open the back and drill out the lens mechanism, then attach your pinhole aperture. 

Not much to a pinhole. 

If you wanted to save the shutter. You would just careful remove the one or two plastic elements of the so called lens. Then fit the pin hole to the front of it. I like the pin hole in front for two reasons I think. It protects the shutter a little and it doesn't get shaded out light wise.

I always drill my pinhole in a piece of alum roof flashing then cement it to a steel washer. I trim the alum to the edges of the washer giving me a round surface to fit inside the lens barrel. The steel washer also gives me a surface for a magnetic lens cover/manual shutter.

I would think the Holga would be the same. I remember it has a round lens barrel so it would be a matter of getting a large enough washer to get a good fit on the plastic parts.

At least that's how I would do it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 22, 2006)

I found an old ansco ready flash metal and plastic camera I had laying about.  I converted it to a pinhole in just a few minutes.  With a few minor adjustmens the 620 camera now shoots 120 film.  As a pinhole the body doesn't much matter so It should shoot pretty well.  Since I didn't butcher it too bad, I think I'll put it up on ebay.  Worldwide pinhole day is coming lol....  I am assuming a full roll will fit.  There seems to be plenty of room.  I will have to shoot a roll to see.  That should be interesting.


----------



## P Bailey (Apr 23, 2006)

I use poster board and aluminum foil when making pinhole cameras. The poster board is cut to fit the lens opening. The center is removed from the poster board disc. Attach the aluminum foil to the disc with glue or tape. Then lay the assembly foil side down on a counter top or other smooth hard surface. Using a regular sewing needle pierce the foil in the center. I have had very good results using this method.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 23, 2006)

I have never had good long term results with foil.  It always closes back up on me.  But then I'm not very careful with stuff.


----------

